
When racism is fit to print (Andrew Sullivan) - bad_ramen_soup
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/amp/2018/08/sarah-jeong-new-york-times-anti-white-racism.html
======
bad_ramen_soup
It's so strange to me that this is acceptable for the NYT given what has been
coming out. More old tweets keep surfacing..
[https://mobile.twitter.com/sarahjeong/status/450398906698842...](https://mobile.twitter.com/sarahjeong/status/450398906698842112)
[https://mobile.twitter.com/sarahjeong/status/937858435361542...](https://mobile.twitter.com/sarahjeong/status/937858435361542144)

